# Want Fantasi Grape Remix - Anyone who can help?



## Johan Marais

Good Day Everyone

Has anyone been able to remix the Fantasi Grape yet? Ooooh just love that flavour but not sure how I would make it ....... Much Appreciated


----------



## DanielSLP

Whoo Excited!
Here is a great starting point. Use Black Ice if you want Fantasi grape on Ice. 
2% FLV Grape
4% INW Grape
0.5% TFA Dragonfruit
0.5% INW Cactus 
2% BV Black Ice


----------



## Johan Marais

DanielSLP said:


> Whoo Excited!
> Here is a great starting point. Use Black Ice if you want Fantasi grape on Ice.
> 2% FLV Grape
> 4% INW Grape
> 0.5% TFA Dragonfruit
> 0.5% INW Cactus
> 2% BV Black Ice



Hi Daniel, thanks for the reply, I have seen this Cactus flavor in a lot of recipes and was wondering what it tastes like. Have you made this recipe you already you gave now? Not sure what FLV is though, know the others .......

Regards


----------



## RichJB

Flv = Flavorah.


----------



## Johan Marais

RichJB said:


> Flv = Flavorah.



Ahhhhh Thanks for clearing that Rich


----------



## DanielSLP

Johan Marais said:


> Hi Daniel, thanks for the reply, I have seen this Cactus flavor in a lot of recipes and was wondering what it tastes like. Have you made this recipe you already you gave now? Not sure what FLV is though, know the others .......
> 
> Regards


I have made this exact recipe but without the BV Black Ice, but BV black ice is the exact thing they use in Malaysian eliquids. As for INW Cactus, It doesn't impart any taste to the recipe at low percentage, but makes the recipe Juicy, it also emulsifies the flavors and makes it more of a beverage rather than a fruit mix.


----------



## aktorsyl

Johan Marais said:


> Hi Daniel, thanks for the reply, I have seen this Cactus flavor in a lot of recipes and was wondering what it tastes like. Have you made this recipe you already you gave now? Not sure what FLV is though, know the others .......
> 
> Regards


Cactus on its own tastes a bit like prickly pear (turksvy). At lower quantities though, it imparts a juicy effect to a recipe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johan Marais

DanielSLP said:


> I have made this exact recipe but without the BV Black Ice, but BV black ice is the exact thing they use in Malaysian eliquids. As for INW Cactus, It doesn't impart any taste to the recipe at low percentage, but makes the recipe Juicy, it also emulsifies the flavors and makes it more of a beverage rather than a fruit mix.



Sounds great, thanks for the detailed explanation - Much Appreciated


----------

